# Software to creat DVD files?



## Padawanmage (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, I splurged on a SuperDrive for my G4, now the question is: what do I need to make DVD's?  I have a TON of old movie files (.mov,.mpg) that I'd like to convert to DVD format and burn to a disk.  What is the format, exactly? Is it something I can convert in Quicktime? Also, what is a good external device I can use to transfer over some olod VHS tapes I have to my mac? Thanks!


----------



## karavite (Feb 8, 2003)

iDVD will take Quicktime files directly - just drag them into it! It won't take mpegs directly but you could convert them to Quicktime in Quicktime Pro (you have to pay $20 or so to get this). Sadly, iDVD is a pay app, but if you get iLife for $50, you will be all set.


----------



## Padawanmage (Feb 8, 2003)

thank you....when I convert my mpg's using Quicktime Pro, what format do I convert it to?


----------



## jove (Feb 8, 2003)

Instead of QT pro, the latest version of the free iMovie lets you import movies and has an export directly to iDVD option.

In iMovie you can set up DVD chapters as well.


----------

